# Hello from Long Island N.Y.!



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! My name is Gus and I'm in Long Island. I found this site last year and I have to say it has helped in many ways improve my haunt. I've been into Halloween as far as I can remember and I have been putting props together for a while, most of them are made with materials that I get from work. The scary part is I'm a garbage man! I'll post some pics. soon. I just hope I can add something to the group that will help someone else.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You get to shop Curbies for a living! Welcome CC!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanx! People throw out some great stuff! I try to look at it all like your quote says.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, creep!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. You're close enough you can pop in for one of the NJ/PA Make and Takes...if you feel brave enough!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

about time you jumped on Gus, glad to have you here!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yo Creep Cringle, fly your magic trash truck to my house on halloween night and leave me a dirty sock full of curby goodness!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I shall add you to the list of evil and twisted!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome creep! can't wait to see what you have come up with!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Do you have any pictures of your haunt? We love to be entertained.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone! Hope to post pics soon, as soon as wife shows me how.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome--- dam your lucky --shopping at Curby's is the best


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum CC


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you all for making me feel welcome. Working on getting my pics up.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Hope this works


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

CHeck out my album for the pics. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahh, an endless supply of supplies and goodies! Hi and welcome.


----------

